# Sandhill Cranes - Photo Slide Show



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

A photo slide show from Delta Waterfowl's photographer Fred Greenslade.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/multimedi ... Cranes.php

Some facts and some great pictures...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Picutres are awsome! Great work Fred


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

A very unique bird!!! That would be a sight to see all those birds on the Platte River.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome stuff, man am I bored at work today, lol.


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just like like Honker Express I am bored at work, dreamin of sittin on a field or pond somwhere in the Dakotas. Awesome work man


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I really enjoy the sounds they make, especially knowing those sounds have been echoing across the prairies for so long. It's awesome to hear that first crane in the spring.

What did they rely upon for food before corn fields? I know of a roost they use every year and if there were no farm lands it was all just grass. So did they eat grass seeds?


----------

